# Using your voice to speak volumes



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I thought this was a good one for any dog owner...remember when you call your dog to you, a happy voice is a happy recall. 

JaMi Performance Maltese, Home of Super Soda!: Tone it UP!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Excellent, Jackie! I find your blog very helpful with my seven month old Bailey. I definitely need to work on my tone as I get the closed ear!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

great reminder! Love ur blog


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Jackie, another good piece of information.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Food for thought, Jackie. Thanks


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Great post, Jackie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you, Jackie! I joined your blog, so much great information there.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent article and advice Jackie, I've always applied this method with my babies. They always respond when it is a loving tone. They understand that. They do not understand at all owners frustration, or an angry, upset tone. It just confuses them, and caueses anxiety in your baby, and they have NO idea why you are so upset.

When people I know get puppies, they ask me questions, my response,"Yes, they will have potty mistakes, yes they will chew on things they shouldn't, yes they may get into things they shouldn't, but with loving guidance, honestly, they will learn the right way far more quickly. Know that, before getting a puppy. It is the owners responsiblity, to show them the right way, in a loving way.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks! I will pass this info on to my very LOUD husband!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thanks! I will pass this info on to my very LOUD husband!!!


Exactly! Great article!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Definitely something to think about. I usually yell at the dogs to stop them barking. hmmm,
I'm being louder than the dogs. Now who has the problem here. Thanks for the article, Jackie.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yes, the barking thing . If Mia barks, there really is some sort of reason to. So I quickly check outside for strange happenings. If Leo barks, oh my, I think he is singing Christmas carols. Mia just looks at him, so does Ana. However, when I come home, of course all 3 are so excited. Mia has a barking greeting. I give lovies to all 3. When Mia continues, I tell her, No barking will not get you attention, turn my back, and continue to greet the other two. Then Mia stops barking within seconds, I turn to her and praise her and love on her.

I think, well at least for me, is a great example of handing what could be a difficult situtation. When Leo and Mia were babies, I had Leo on my lap, Mia wanted to join me on my lap, and Leo truly snalred at her. I quitely placed him on the floor, told him no, (you could almost hear his heart breaking), left Mia on my lap, and maybe after 5 minutes, I let Leo back on. He has never done it again.

There are always things to work on, to teach and to guide, but just my opinion, and Jackie is truly the expert, they learn so much quicker, when it is done with love. They do not ever understand upset or hollering, it only upsets them and makes them nervous, and they have no idea what they did wrong.


----------

